# Possible Purchase?



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

I am currently looking at a 2yrs old Belgium/TB/Bashkir gelding.

Here is a video of him walking and trotting
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFZAJP873tg

And here are some photos. They are not the best but they give you a general look at him.




























Basically all I want is opinions about the horse. Good or Bad all are welcome. He is just recently started under saddle so dont brutalize him ...haha


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well i think he is gorgeous!!! What do you plan on doing with him if you do get him?


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I plan on continuing in dressage and more likely then not restarting jumping. My first task is to perfect his basic w/t/c before starting anything too serious...hes still a baby really lol


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

He's cute, but I'm not a big fan of his straight shoulder or his movement. He trails behind in the trot (which can be improved) but he's also short in the walk, which is much harder to work with. I dunno, I guess it depends on how far you want to take him. Aside from that, he looks like a solidly built horses.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

I looked around some more for horses I may consider to purchase. Here are a few more.

This is Laddie. He is a 4yrs old TB gelding. 

























This is Pearl. She is a 3yrs old Percheron/TB cross mare.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqAmNmMPwfg

This here is a Warmblodd Filly named Ruby Moon she is 2yrs


















Basically just critique there looking. Be brutal. None of these are a for sure thing. I am looking for a horse to continue with myself in dressage and in the future jump.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Confo-wise, I like the filly by far the best. She's got a great shoulder, very good overall body balance. Very pretty head and elegant neck. I would pay special attention to her legs if you go out to look at her...they look okay in the picture, but its really hard to tell with that lighting, especially around the knees.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I like the last one the most (the filly). She is nicely built. Somehow first one doesn't look very balanced to me (may be it's just pic), and also he kinda waves the head all the time on video.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I like the second two much better than the first guy. I don't care for the first one's head much. I would have to agree that the filly is probably my favorite when it comes to overall look.


----------



## mylucalove (Jan 2, 2008)

It may be the rider on the first guy but he threw his head forward when asked for the trot and his ears went flat. Just guessing because we didn't get a full picture but i liked the percheron/tb cross mare. The filly will need lots and lots of work.


----------



## TheStables (Dec 29, 2007)

The last filly is my favorite. But the TB is 4 and probably already broken and ready to start some work. Will you be doing the training or sending to someone? The first guy, while pretty in color, looks heavy and unbalanced to me. I think you need a "lighter" look in frame for dressage. At 2 yrs. old, there's a lot of growing and maturing that goes on, especially with WBs. He may grow into something great. But still like that last filly! Good luck!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i would say that warmblood filly too. she see,s to have nice movement and as already mentioned, a nice shoulder. good luck with whoever you buy


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

he's cute. Looks like he needs some TLC and wayy more work under saddle (well, he was just started so I can't blame him)

Cool breed! pretty tail, they just shaved the tail bone part


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Out of all, I like the warmblood filly the best.
The Thoroughbred (at least in the 2nd picture) looks like he has a really short back...but then in first picture it looks okay.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Well the WB filly is gone. A girl has made a payment and has a month to come get her. If she is not there within a month or informs the owner otherwise she will not be sold. So ya WB Filly is out


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Ah  I'm sorry. 
I'm sure there's a perfect horse out there for you!


----------

